# Galveston/Trinity Bay Fishing



## jstein2015 (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a 24ft Boston Whaler outrage and am looking to figure out some spots around the Galveston Bay complex. If anyone is interested this weekend in fishing and showing me around I will be more than willing to cover gas. Pm me if this is of any interest.
Thanks, Jake Stein


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

Wish I lived there. I'd love to go.


----------

